# UL 300 MFG Wet Chemical List ?



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 4, 2014)

I am looking for an up to date list of current manufactures of  UL 300 wet chemical systems and non compliant systems. I found this , see page 3 http://fedot.org/newsletter/sept_2007.pdf

It is from 2007 and was looking to up date the list it is a good start. Any help is very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2014)

Check UL site??


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2014)

Never called these people but you might give them a try

http://www.nafed.org


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2014)

A few more calls

http://www.fssa.net

http://www.femalifesafety.org

http://www.femalifesafety.org/docs/2926-faq-ul300&k.pdf

http://site.ul.com/global/documents/corporate/http://www.femalifesafety.org/docs/2926-faq-ul300&k.pdfaboutul/publications/newsletters/ephregulator/EPH_2010_1_Spring.pdf


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 4, 2014)

CDA

Thanks for your help. Interesting the fire equipment mfg association "contact us" link does not work. I was hoping they would be able to help I guess I will have to see if the phone works!


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2014)

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/cgifind.new/LISEXT/1FRAME/srchres.html?collection=/data3/verity_collections/lisext&vdkhome=/data3/verity_sw_rev24/common&SORT_BY=textlines:asc,ccnshorttitle:asc&query=GOASCCN+and+not+GUIDEINFO

ok do not know  why it will not save as a link


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2014)

You may choose to Refine Your Search.

Company Name

 Category Name

 Link to File

AMEREX CORP

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX4658

ANSUL INC

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX3470

BADGER FIRE PROTECTION

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX15315

BUCKEYE FIRE EQUIPMENT CO

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX6885

HEISER LOGISTICS INC

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX4521

KIDDE-FENWAL INC

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX3559

LINGJACK ENGINEERING WORKS PTE LTD

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX16341

LVT HIGH TECH FIRE PROTECTION

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX15622

NATIONAL FIRE FIGHTING MFG FZ CO

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX26466

PYRO CHEM

 Wet-chemical-solution Extinguishing System Units

 GOAS.EX3830

click on view listing top right and the above comes up:::

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=GOAS.GuideInfo&ccnshorttitle=Wet-chemical-solution+Extinguishing+System+Units&objid=1074300868&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073987266&sequence=1


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2014)

""""non compliant systems"""

what do you mean by????

also not sure if you are looking for just wet chemical or like the PIRANHAs also??

http://www.ansul.com/en/us/DocMedia/F-9788.pdf


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 4, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> """"non compliant systems"""what do you mean by????
> 
> also not sure if you are looking for just wet chemical or like the PIRANHAs also??
> 
> http://www.ansul.com/en/us/DocMedia/F-9788.pdf


Manufactures had wet chemical system that are wet chemical but could not meet UL 300. In the link I sent here is an example.

All WHDR-250 & 500 (Aqua-Blue) Systems were not tested to UL-300 and are also not compliant

Kidde Fire Systems

Kidde has manufactured both Dry and Wet

Chemical Systems. Their Dry Chemical

System was not tested to UL-300 Standard

so it is not compliant. All WHDR-250 &

500 (Aqua-Blue) Systems were not tested

to UL-300 and are also not compliant. The

WHDR-450 & 900 (Aqua-Blue) systems

were tested to UL-300 Standard and are

compliant. Kidde says the WHDR-450 &

900 systems were discontinued in 1998

but that does not negate the fact that they

are UL-300 compliant. All Kidde WHDR-

260, 400 & 600 Systems (current product

offering) are compliant. The style of

Control Head does not determine UL-300

compliance.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 5, 2014)

I can install an Amerex KP375 to protect the duct, plenum and appliances, meeting UL 300.  Then the cook decides  to switch the location of the grill and fryer.  Unless the nozzle placement is changed to  meet the current installation manual, the system is no longer UL300 compliant.

What about IT&M?  If the system is not serviced properly, is it still UL300 compliant?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 5, 2014)

Fire

We find so many things wrong with our reviews, making sure the agent is correct is only the first step such as...

1. They move the nozzle to clean and do not move it back into place.

2. No barrier between the fryer and the cook top.

3. Only cleaning the duct work they can reach the bottom and top and never clean in between the floors.

4. No inspection of the system.

5. Manual pull station blocked

6. Install metal shelves above the cook surface that blocks the agent.

7. Gas or electric shut valves not tested and as a result do not shut off.

8. They move the deep fat fryer so it is not under the nozzles.

9. Nozzle caps missing or my best covered with tin foil.

10. Have the inspection completed and do not repair all of the problems identified.


----------



## JBI (Sep 5, 2014)

IT&M are part of continued compliance. The Fire Code requires systems to be maintained in accordance with...


----------

